

Ask HN: Predictions for Apple's event tomorrow - fjabre

Will we see a divided App store? One for iPhones only and one for the new Tablet?<p>Will Apple get into the music subscription business? What about video?<p>What will the tablet cost and will it be subsidized through deals with major carriers?<p>Is the Kindle's destruction imminent?<p>How the hell would one type on it if you're on the go?<p>Will it have some kick ass speech rec and/or TTS to make interfacing it easier?<p>Camera in the front for skype calls?<p>Battery life/screen size/OLED..?
======
gphil
I predict that the OS will have far more features than people are expecting,
and will perhaps be closer to Snow Leopard in terms of functionality than to
the iPhone OS. I can't imagine Steve Jobs being "really proud of" a giant iPod
touch--there's got to be something more to it than that.

------
amatheus
I think that, with the tablet, apple will try to redefine the computer
experience for people less used to computers -- they'll try to make the
computer more like the iPhone, make it simpler by dropping features.

I think it will maybe run one application at a time, have no hierarchical file
system, things like that.

But, I don't think it will use the same iPhone apps. It will be a different
platform, very similar to the iPhone but not equal; apps will be much more
sophisticated, and there will be more emphasis on creating content than
consuming content.

------
fjabre
We see newton style graffiti as a serious alternative to qwerty.

